#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Books required

## mohammed21

Hi 
Im looking for the following books:
1-PAINT TESTING MANUAL Physical and Chemical Examination of Paints, Varnishes, Lacquers, and Colors by Gardner/Sward
2-Encyclopedia of Polymer Science and Technology, Volumes 9 Editors: H. F. Mark, N. C. Gaylord & N. M. Bikales John Wiley & Sons, Inc


Thanks for sharing to the forumSee More: Books required

----------


## mirro

pl3@ze sh@r3

----------


## selmagis

Search term "PAINT TESTING" in library under thread "Useful site".  :Smile:

----------


## asdqw123

Good information

----------

